# Battery - Connection on Positive Seems to Have Eroded



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Gear-heads,

My car isn't turning over...at all. I lifted the protective cap to my battery and corrosion is all over the bolt and surrounding area. I cleaned it off (tooth brush and diet coke) and it appears that the clamp is partially (maybe even totally) corroded away. It still looks like there is some contact surface, but I'm guessing there isn't, as the car won't start.

The weird thing is that when I jump it, it will continue to run. If there is no charge going from the battery, shouldn't the plugs not fire and all the electrical components fail to work?

Finally, if this is the culprit, does anyone know if this is a specialty part or is this something thing that can be purchased at auto zone?

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you just pour diet coke on the positive treminal and brush it? If so, you should remove both of the terminals and clean them as well as the battery posts and then put them back on (positive first) and then try it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My GP did the same thing. With the engine running your alternator is keeping everything running. With the incredible load these electrical systems are under I think you should replace or upgrade your existing wiring, the wire is corroded much farther down the lead than you would believe. :cheers


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys. I just got home and can't find a ****ing wrench! Wife moved stuff around in the basement and can't find the tool box.

I'll be at it in the morning. After cleaning stuff up a bit more, the connections are still fine, but there was corrosion, so I'm hoping that once I get into it tomorrow, we should be all set.

Thanks again!


----------



## evs9684 (Sep 15, 2007)

Weird... i just had a similar problem... Thought it was the battery as i drained it dead from leaving interior lights on last year before going on a vacation... Charged it up and lasted a whole year until now. Took it to advanced auto parts and they said the battery was done so i bought a new optima yellow top and everything was fine. 

Came out the next morning and it wouldnt start again.... After about 3 times of turning the ignition i got lucky and it started right up... Took it straight to the mechanic and they did battery.. alternator tests... etc and said everything checked out but that the wires on the battery werent secured all the way and they couldnt regenerate my problem.

So from then on it has started everytime i have turned the key BUT there has been a few times where it has sounded like it had some trouble or like it almost didnt start... I have been reading around and asking what it could be and it sounds like it could be a starter? What do you guys think?


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion...a number of years ago...that shops aren't interested in fixing your car, just taking your money. If I were you, I'd take off the connecting wires to the battery and make sure that there is no corrosion on the posts or the connecting terminals. It could be a simple thing like this, but they'd rather sell you a battery and charge for God-knows-what-else. 

I haven't cleaned them yet (will post again after I give it a shot around noon), but I'm anticipating that this will be the solution to my problem (and possibly yours).

My battery has a 75 month "life" and, although I wasn't the owner when it was put it, I know it's not OEM, so it should be fine. It didn't give the usual "dying battery symptoms" (taking more effort to start the car, etc.). It just didn't even turn over one day (that and the corrosion, which is what really gave it away).

I wasn't able to get my hands on a battery terminal brush or a wire brush, but I'm hoping that my efforts will be rewarded tomorrow. Here's to sleeping with my toes crossed.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

My terminals were so brittle that the negative connection broke when I was removing both of them for cleaning. I jumped the car and took it in to NTB and they quickly replaced both terminals and I'm running like new.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Good deal. A buddy of mine from NJ came over for the weekend a few weeks back. His car ran find for months and then randomly wouldn't start. We spent an hour or 2 checking everything over and completely overlooked the battery terminals because the car 'had power'.

Found his were trashed as well. Went to Pepboys and got some replacement wire and terminals and he was running like new again.


----------

